# Torstait ovat siella pyhipaivia.



## Setwale_Charm

Torstait ovat siella pyhipaivia.
Why is it not "pyhipaivat"? - Thursdays are holidays here.


----------



## jonquiliser

I don't know if I can explain it, but it would be something like thursdays being of "that kind of days", belonging to the group of days that are holidays, while they are not the only days which are holidays. If you say "pyhäpäivät" here it would be more like saying "thursdays are the holidays" in English. 

Oh, and it's pyhÄ  (not pyhi).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Selvaa! I got that! Paljon kiitoksia.


----------



## jonquiliser

Ei kiittämistä 

Mutta muista että sanotaan *paljon kiitoksia* (tai yksinkertaisesti "kiitos", "kiitoksia"....) 

"Paljon kiitokaja"


----------



## Setwale_Charm

jonquiliser said:


> Ei kiittämistä
> 
> Mutta muista että sanotaan *paljon kiitoksia* (tai yksinkertaisesti "kiitos", "kiitoksia"....)
> 
> "Paljon kiitokaja"


 
 Jaa.. just a typo


----------

